# stonefish



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

bought to stonefish today what weird things


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

That's great. But pics?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

If it's the Stonefish I'm thinking of, one little bump of it's deadly spines and the venom will kill you in a matter of minutes. Why would you buy the most toxic creature in the ocean? I certainly hope it's a different species than the common name implies, and that the LFS at least informed you otherwise if it IS what we commonly refer to as "Stonefish".


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Victor Creed said:


> If it's the Stonefish I'm thinking of, one little bump of it's deadly spines and the venom will kill you in a matter of minutes. Why would you buy the most toxic creature in the ocean? I certainly hope it's a different species than the common name implies, and that the LFS at least informed you otherwise if it IS what we commonly refer to as "Stonefish".


I assume it is almost certainly a scorpion fish - I've only ever seen them for sale here in the UK. 

Pics OP? They're cool looking fish either way, never kept one personally 

ETA: Google tells me it's _Taenianotus _sp. as we all dislike ambigious common names!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I assume it is almost certainly a scorpion fish - I've only ever seen them for sale here in the UK.
> 
> Pics OP? They're cool looking fish either way, never kept one personally
> 
> ETA: Google tells me it's _Taenianotus _sp. as we all dislike ambigious common names!


you get the real stonefish for sale too- i've seen them at swallow aquatics in rayleigh, & wetpets in romford. only once in each case, but they were the real Mccoy!:gasp:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> you get the real stonefish for sale too- i've seen them at swallow aquatics in rayleigh, & wetpets in romford. only once in each case, but they were the real Mccoy!:gasp:


Fair enough! I hadn't seen them but they must exist here too then! lol. I've not been to either of those shops :blush:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Fair enough! I hadn't seen them but they must exist here too then! lol. I've not been to either of those shops :blush:


can't imagine why the hell anybody would want to keep a pet rock of a fish (they hardly ever move) that looks like a turd-crusted lump of concrete, that could kill you almost as easily as look at you, tbh!:gasp::whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> can't imagine why the hell anybody would want to keep a pet rock of a fish (they hardly ever move) that looks like a turd-crusted lump of concrete, that could kill you almost as easily as look at you, tbh!:gasp::whistling2:


You know what people are like...


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> can't imagine why the hell anybody would want to keep a pet rock of a fish (they hardly ever move) that looks like a turd-crusted lump of concrete, that could kill you almost as easily as look at you, tbh!:gasp::whistling2:




^^^^^^^^^^roflmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

i've never seen either of these species before, but i actually like them to be honest, they're so ugly they're cute :flrt: especially the ones that could kill me!

I highly doubt i'd like the price tag though :whip:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

moonstruck said:


> i've never seen either of these species before, but i actually like them to be honest, they're so ugly they're cute :flrt: especially the ones that could kill me!
> 
> I highly doubt i'd like the price tag though :whip:


Yea you say that now, but when you go unconscious from intense pain and are found by paramedics passed out in a pool of your own vomit and feces and wake-up as a paraplegic you would likely change your mind......



.....IF YOU SURVIVE. :devil:


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

i was told they were stonefish iv looked on the net and they look like stone fish they told me to be cairfull as thay can give you a sting


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

steve111 said:


> i was told they were stonefish iv looked on the net and they look like stone fish they told me to be cairfull as thay can give you a sting


Pictures please! Regardless we all like seeing pics!


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Victor Creed said:


> Yea you say that now, but when you go unconscious from intense pain and are found by paramedics passed out in a pool of your own vomit and feces and wake-up as a paraplegic you would likely change your mind......
> 
> 
> 
> .....IF YOU SURVIVE. :devil:


If I survived it, i'd consider it my own stupid fault not the fishes!


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

will get some up today as any one else got any pictures of stonefish


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

steve111 said:


> will get some up today as any one else got any pictures of stonefish


Awesome


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

moonstruck said:


> If I survived it, i'd consider it my own stupid fault not the fishes!


Well, at least you're the right person for the job. it's NEVER the animal's fault.....always the human's.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

how big do they normaly get


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

and they have to get you with there spikes to deliver the venom dont they


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

steve111 said:


> how big do they normaly get


Depends what species. 

Look Steve, the thing is, saying you've got a "stonefish" is worthless as different fish can be labelled that. And rightly so, a common name can be asigned by anyone. If I want to label this:










a stonefish to sell it in my shop I sure can!

However it will _always_ be _Danio rerio_, in every country, in every shop, everywhere. That's why it's important to actually know what species you've got, as size, keeping requirements, potential venom, is all quite different. 

If you say "the shop said it was a stonefish" then I will burst.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Depends what species.
> 
> Look Steve, the thing is, saying you've got a "stonefish" is worthless as different fish can be labelled that. And rightly so, a common name can be asigned by anyone. If I want to label this:
> 
> ...


the shop did say it was a stone fish


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

steve111 said:


> the shop did say it was a stone fish



*waits for Ash to burst*


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

is there a way of telling if they are the real thing


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Victor Creed said:


> *waits for Ash to burst*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

steve111 said:


> is there a way of telling if they are the real thing


yes. if it looks like a lump of turd-crusted rock, & not like a fish, & you can't easily see the dorsal spines, & they are very short & stubby & deceptively blunt-looking when you do see them (they're sheathed in flesh), then you most likely have the real thing.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

steve111 said:


> the shop did say it was a stone fish





Victor Creed said:


> *waits for Ash to burst*


Argh! Come on man - did you understand what I said? ANYONE can call ANY fish, ANYTHING they like! You can call it a wobdigog fish if you like. However it will have ONE scientific name, and either it will or won't be the more venomous one. Jesus it's not hard to get your head round. 

Fish shops purposely name fish all sorts of interesting things to sell them. 



steve111 said:


> is there a way of telling if they are the real thing


PICTURES! 

Are you being intentionally dumb? They're two different fish.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Argh! Come on man - did you understand what I said? ANYONE can call ANY fish, ANYTHING they like! You can call it a wobdigog fish if you like. However it will have ONE scientific name, and either it will or won't be the more venomous one. Jesus it's not hard to get your head round.
> 
> Fish shops purposely name fish all sorts of interesting things to sell them.
> 
> ...


i will get pictures carm down get off ya horse im not botherd if there the real thing of not they could have been called any thing for all i care i got them coz i liked them and if they are dangress so what they are in my tank not yours so you wont get stung


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

steve111 said:


> i will get pictures carm down get off ya horse im not botherd if there the real thing of not they could have been called any thing for all i care i got them coz i liked them and if they are dangress so what they are in my tank not yours so you wont get stung


I didn't once say I don't think you should be keeping "dangress" animals? :?

I am moaning at your stupid questions. How do you expect us to answer about what size they grow to, how venomous they are etc etc if we don't know what species they are? Everyone in this thread has made it obvious the common name is ambigious and we're not sure exactly what fish you've got.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

steve111 said:


> i will get pictures carm down get off ya horse im not botherd if there the real thing of not they could have been called any thing for all i care i got them coz i liked them and if they are dangress so what they are in my tank not yours so you wont get stung


i posted a description of the real one. nothing else looks like it- anything called a stonefish that doesn't look like what i described, isn't one.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

yes thats sounds just like them im trying to put picture up now


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

not the gratest pic will try get better one


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

steve111 said:


> not the gratest pic will try get better oneimage


that's the real Mccoy!:gasp: go very, very careful with tank maintainence around that, dude- one jab, or even a skin-breaking scratch, & you are in yea big trouble! look it up in the guinness book of animal facts & feats under venomous fish- there are some horrific accounts of stonefish stings in there. if you can't get the book, your local library should be able to get it.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> that's the real Mccoy!:gasp: go very, very careful with tank maintainence around that, dude- one jab, or even a skin-breaking scratch, & you are in yea big trouble! look it up in the guinness book of animal facts & feats under venomous fish- there are some horrific accounts of stonefish stings in there. if you can't get the book, your local library should be able to get it.


thanks i have 2 of them is it only if they get you you are in trubble or do can they release it in the water thanks


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

steve111 said:


> thanks i have 2 of them is it only if they get you you are in trubble or do can they release it in the water thanks


no, they have to nail you- but the spines are very, very sharp- the pectorals too, i think. but it's the dorsals that can kill you. if it gets you, even if you survive, you'll be in crippling agony until you get treatment- it's said to feel like repeated, sharp hammer blows to the fingers (guinness book account of a sting) & you may come out of it a cripple.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

i will look it up now thanks i better get a bigger net as they are not small the bloke said they were quite dangress i had the pair in a bag on my lap on the way home:gasp::gasp:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Indeed that's not a scorpionfish I don't think!


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> no, they have to nail you- but the spines are very, very sharp- the pectorals too, i think. but it's the dorsals that can kill you. if it gets you, even if you survive, you'll be in crippling agony until you get treatment- it's said to feel like repeated, sharp hammer blows to the fingers (guinness book account of a sting) & you may come out of it a cripple.


Indeed Billy Connelly said a Stone fish sting was the most painfull thing know to man. search YouTube

YouTube - Stone Fish


The shop said they are QUITE dangerous haha


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

what sort of price do the normaly sell for as these were the first two i realey come across


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

steve111 said:


> what sort of price do the normaly sell for as these were the first two i realey come across


don't know, as i only ever saw 2, & they were years ago.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What a responsible shop. They should have their license removed.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Shocked TBH as I think stones should not be allowed to be kept without a license!

I know its in a tank and its not something you handle. But you will still be in and out the tank alot feeding and cleaning.

I have only kept scorpions before but they were difficult to feed as there ambush hunters and wait for things to swim by.

Good luck with it though as they are interesting things.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

same as these i was told they feeding on live shrimp


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

caribe said:


> Shocked TBH as I think stones should not be allowed to be kept without a license!
> 
> I know its in a tank and its not something you handle. But you will still be in and out the tank alot feeding and cleaning.
> 
> ...


thats the thing you can keep these with no license and that can kill you and no one batters an eye lid but when i wanted to keep a cobra i had to have cheeks and every thing to prove i new what i was doing yet when i got these he dident even ask no questions at all just put them in a bag and took my money :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's the fact nobody told you how dangerous they could be. For all they know you could have an open top tank with kids about....


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

steve111 said:


> thats the thing you can keep these with no license and that can kill you and no one batters an eye lid but when i wanted to keep a cobra i had to have cheeks and every thing to prove i new what i was doing yet when i got these he dident even ask no questions at all just put them in a bag and took my money :bash:


Yes but your stonefish isn`t going to go for a stroll.

When i worked for TMC we got three Bluering octopus in, was surprised how something so small can potentially do so much damage.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I can guarantee the OP will be fed up with these in a few weeks ,just plain boring they are never going to move unless prodded or fed .


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Graylord said:


> Yes but your stonefish isn`t going to go for a stroll.
> 
> When i worked for TMC we got three Bluering octopus in, was surprised how something so small can potentially do so much damage.


yes, because octo's can climb out & bite people, before dying of dehydration.



Graylord said:


> I can guarantee the OP will be fed up with these in a few weeks ,just plain boring they are never going to move unless prodded or fed .


this. they are almost literally pet rocks!


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

And this is why people should do research before buying an animal, and not just go on what the pet shops are saying.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Amy2310 said:


> And this is why people should do research before buying an animal, and not just go on what the pet shops are saying.



Nah-uuuuhhhh!!! Pet Shops don't lie to people just to make a sale and get you to spend your money!!!....




Oh wait.....yes they do.....ooops, my bad. :2thumb::lol2::lol2:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

jesus christ! I cannot believe a pet shop slapped two of them in a bag for you to carry home on your lap :gasp: i'm horrified!

How much did they charge you for the "pleasure" of such a wonderful friendly pet?

If you do happen to get bored of them in a few weeks, give me a shout. I'd be quite happy with a couple of pet rocks.




Victor Creed said:


> Well, at least you're the right person for the job. it's NEVER the animal's fault.....always the human's.


Thanks, I 100% agree with that statement.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

given how nasty these fish can be, the shop should've waned you, & gien you the appropriate advice about the potential dangers.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's the fact nobody told you how dangerous they could be. For all they know you could have an open top tank with kids about....


 i have with 3 kids about


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

steve111 said:


> i have with 3 kids about


You're saying that as though it's enirely the shops fault though. Fair enough the shop should certainly be asking these questions, but you can imagine the situation, it's a busy day, lots of kids running about, the new guy who's 16 and working there part time is asked to go get this fish for you, does as he's told and sends you on your way. 

YOU should be the one to research ALL purchases _before_ you buy them! What if it required a specific set up, different to what you had? You don't even know the species (well didn't), or how big it gets - is your tank big enough for it's whole life? Do you know what you're meant to be feeding it? (not what the shop happened to be feeding it). How are you going to do tank maintainence? What sort of bio and mechanical filtration does it need? Is it sensitive to nitrates, do you need a dentrifier of some sort?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Owch - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aLt5gxwTx8&playnext=1&list=PL2000A84285CEC710 interesting though


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> You're saying that as though it's enirely the shops fault though. Fair enough the shop should certainly be asking these questions, but you can imagine the situation, it's a busy day, lots of kids running about, the new guy who's 16 and working there part time is asked to go get this fish for you, does as he's told and sends you on your way.
> 
> YOU should be the one to research ALL purchases _before_ you buy them! What if it required a specific set up, different to what you had? You don't even know the species (well didn't), or how big it gets - is your tank big enough for it's whole life? Do you know what you're meant to be feeding it? (not what the shop happened to be feeding it). How are you going to do tank maintainence? What sort of bio and mechanical filtration does it need? Is it sensitive to nitrates, do you need a dentrifier of some sort?


 na im not saying it the shops thought i new they could give you a nasty belt but enless your stupid you ant gunna get done by them oh and the shop was empty and it was the manneger the sold them to me


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

steve111 said:


> na im not saying it the shops thought i new they could give you a nasty belt but enless your stupid you ant gunna get done by them oh and the shop was empty and it was the manneger the sold them to me


Shop should have said something - but you should have known what you're buying.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

normaly i do but they were quite far away from me so i bought them there and then


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

steve111 said:


> i have with 3 kids about


I reckon you should cover the tank just to make sure.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I reckon you should cover the tank just to make sure.


ye cheers mate im sorting that tomorrow kids have been told about them so they no not to go near one if did get out or near the tank till iv cheekd fist to make sure they in there


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Some people are stupid beyond belief. For one the shop should have known what they were selling and have made the warning very clear but even more stupid is not doing research before buying one of the most lethal fish in the ocean especialy with kids about. That fish is more than capable of killing with even a small ammount of venom. They may look sluggish but when they get spooked they will dart about in that tank and one lil scratch could be lights out time. Sorry for the moan but ffs how stupid can you get


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Arachnoking said:


> Some people are stupid beyond belief. For one the shop should have known what they were selling and have made the warning very clear but even more stupid is not doing research before buying one of the most lethal fish in the ocean especialy with kids about. That fish is more than capable of killing with even a small ammount of venom. They may look sluggish but when they get spooked they will dart about in that tank and one lil scratch could be lights out time. Sorry for the moan but ffs how stupid can you get


both times i've seen them, in both the shops it said something like 'warning- this fish is dangerous!' on the tank.


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

I work in the trade and have seen these a few times at Wholesalers and they are available very cheaply to import but its something id never have in the shop


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Arachnoking said:


> Some people are stupid beyond belief. For one the shop should have known what they were selling and have made the warning very clear but even more stupid is not doing research before buying one of the most lethal fish in the ocean especialy with kids about. That fish is more than capable of killing with even a small ammount of venom. They may look sluggish but when they get spooked they will dart about in that tank and one lil scratch could be lights out time. Sorry for the moan but ffs how stupid can you get


 so could you tell me why im stupid then i new the were dangers and my kids dont go swimming in the tank so theres no danger to them so when i keept dwa animals i was stupid and every body that keeps dwa animals with kids are stupid then look im not going to give it a kiss and tigle it iv keept and worked around venoms stuff iv got eqipment so ligth work can be carred out with out even going in the tank and if i have to go in the tank there will be some one watching to make sure the are no were near me so dont call me stupid and dont dear surgest that id put my kids in any danger


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

You say all that but posted not knowing what they were?


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Arachnoking said:


> You say all that but posted not knowing what they were?


 what did the title say stonefish it was other people that said they would be some thing else


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

steve111 said:


> is there a way of telling if they are the real thing


 
Surely you would know iff they were the real thing or not before you bought them ? How else would you know how dangerous they are etc? anyway. Good luck with them. Hope you dont get stung


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Arachnoking said:


> Surely you would know iff they were the real thing or not before you bought them ? How else would you know how dangerous they are etc? anyway. Good luck with them. Hope you dont get stung


most fish books have pretty good pics of the real stonefish- fortunately, the o.p posted a pic that confirmed what it is!


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> most fish books have pretty good pics of the real stonefish- fortunately, the o.p posted a pic that confirmed what it is!


 
surely you would find out that for certain before buying such a dangerous animal though? Impulse buys where deadly animals are concerned dont seem right to me anyway


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

look i can understand what some people are saying yes they venomus but im not stupid the shop i got frome had venomus written on a tank with a lion fish in but nothink on there tank the bloke even moved the rock it was under with his hand so i could see it better if iv all so spoken to 3 other fish shops and they all recken that you dont want to get stung but it wont kill you one even said it would just make you fill ill i no they can kill you so im not going to be stupid with them


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Can i ask what shop this was?


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

shop in enfild dont no the name


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

in Crews hill by any chance? In which case i work in one of those shops


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

just of the a10


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

surprised you never see them then they recken they had them quite awile


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Waterworld. Sounds bout right for them tbh. Sorry iff i seemed like an arse earlier


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

that all right mate i can understand what ya saying they the bloke dident even no hale they stung you had to go and ask some one else:lol2: like i said im not silly i no they are nasty , i no its not the same but i go and play with my 7 foot 60lb black throat monitor every day i no he wont kill you but he could do you a lot of damage never been bit yet


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

You a regular in there? Im assistant manager in a shop not far up the road from there and we sell ALOT of marines. I popped in Waterworld today to be nosey. They were in with a Angler fish yeah?


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

no mate first time iv been in there for about 3 years and yes the were in the same tank


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

the angler fish is :no1:


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Arachnoking said:


> You a regular in there? Im assistant manager in a shop not far up the road from there and we sell ALOT of marines. I popped in Waterworld today to be nosey. They were in with a Angler fish yeah?


 out of all the shops up there there was only 2 that were good the one were i got them from and another one with a desplay tank as you walked in to the fish bit with the marine on the left the others were
:censor:


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

steve111 said:


> out of all the shops up there there was only 2 that were good the one were i got them from and another one with a desplay tank as you walked in to the fish bit with the marine on the left the others were
> :censor:


 

im assistant manager of the one with the big display tank so thanks for the compliment lol


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

I have hunted this long thread for a picture posted up.....did one go up? or is the danio it? 

is this a marine or a brackish stonefish?
But frogfish also get called stonefish..... the venom hazard depends on the species.
In some it will be an extremely painful zap; others would not be so kind.

Are the spines on the gills or the dorsal fin?

does it look like this...?










Whooopps.....you can't see it (that'd serve anyone right for not being cautious).

or like this?










Even if it is the most mild of the stonefish, it needs a bit of cop-on in keeping them.

Now....I saw one thread say something about tanks should have "this fish is dangerous"...... a fish is only dangerous when someone gets into contact with it; until then it is only hazardous (legally speaking that is). 

ian


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Arachnoking said:


> in Crews hill by any chance? In which case i work in one of those shops


You work in the one at Crewes Hill?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

igmillichip said:


> I have hunted this long thread for a picture posted up.....did one go up? or is the danio it?
> 
> is this a marine or a brackish stonefish?
> But frogfish also get called stonefish..... the venom hazard depends on the species.
> ...


it's the real stonefish- the one that can kill you. the o.p posted a pic that clearly established this.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

steve111 said:


> not the gratest pic will try get better oneimage


 there two in picture lighter one and dark one next to it


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You work in the one at Crewes Hill?


 

Im assistant manager of one of them yeah


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Arachnoking said:


> Im assistant manager of one of them yeah


any cheep fish or live rock then:lol2:


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

steve111 said:


> any cheep fish or live rock then:lol2:


 

Pop in lol. see what i can do. Wont have any stone fish available though lol


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

Arachnoking said:


> Pop in lol. see what i can do. Wont have any stone fish available though lol


 think iv bought the only two avalable any way thinking i might set up a another tank yet and get some more:lol2:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

They are interesting, but they are also lazy boring rocks that sit at the bottom of the tank :lol2:

Get your substrate really deep so they can fully submerge and have there we face poking out.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

the bigger one of the two does move around the smaller one doesent and i not botherd if the dont do much as the tank is for that sort of stuff i got my other tank with my seahorses in:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:for move ment


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

steve111 said:


> think iv bought the only two avalable any way thinking i might set up a another tank yet and get some more:lol2:


 
lol why not i guess. They are available to import for a few quid lol.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

ye going to get my local fish shop to price some up for me


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

any one want to buy them:lol2:


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

lol what ya sellin em for?


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

iv just taken a guyana red tail and a common boa in a deal and could do with bit of cash for a viv


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

steve111 said:


> iv just taken a guyana red tail and a common boa in a deal and could do with bit of cash for a viv


I have a 5 foot viv, as new with some equipment 90 quid

5-2-3


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

bought on the 11th and for sale on the 21st ?? 

not in it for the long haul then, in 10 days you have decided to close a tank down ?? what has changed in such a short time ?

or have you realised what you have actually bought as it wont do the fish any good moving around so much


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

nope have now decided just to keep the seahorse tank and spend the money on that and i no what i bought stone fish


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck catching it :/


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good luck catching it :/


Just use your bare hands - or teeth, if possible, to get a good grip.


----------



## xtexterx (Aug 15, 2010)

AshMashMash said:


> Just use your bare hands - or teeth, if possible, to get a good grip.


or you could try using a fishing rod and pretend your deep sea fishing lol.


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> Just use your bare hands - or teeth, if possible, to get a good grip.[/QUOT] i did today couldent find the net so put my hands under them and moved them over :lol2:


----------

